# Dartford Crossing changes UPDATE



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

just had this drop into my inbox:

"We're announcing today a revised timetable for the improvements we are making at the Dartford Crossing:

- Dart Charge, the new payment arrangements, will go live during late November
- registration for pre-pay accounts will open well in advance of Dart Charge being introduced
- changes to the road layout will be delivered by the end of April 2015 as planned

This allows us to thoroughly test the website, systems and infrastructure needed for the new arrangements, ensure they operate reliably and are as easy to use as possible.

The current payment arrangements will continue until Dart Charge goes live and the planned increase in charges will take effect at the same time.

We'll give you plenty of notice before the changes are introduced and will let you know when you can start registering for the pre-pay accounts, which save you up to a third on every crossing.

Visit our new Dart Charge web page for more information and to download the latest leaflet"

https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/dart-charge

so it looks like at least a month's delay to the ANPR system going live


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

At last some up to date information.
Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks
Kev


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Signs of yet another cock-up by a Government agency.
Gerry


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Its actually the French toll company Sanef who are installing and managing the newsystem.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

And apparently increasing the charge to £2:50 they said the bridge would be free after 7 years ,


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeh when you are driving over it have you ever noticed the flying pigs?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

BrianJP said:


> Its actually the French toll company Sanef who are installing and managing the newsystem.


Correct, but the government are responsible for letting out and managing the contract, just as they are for the Highways Agency, and their contractors.

Geoff


----------

